# Can someone recommend me a GOOD anime to watch?



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is my anime list:

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/chronomaster91

I cant find anything to watch


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2014)

TwilightWarrior said:


> I cant find anything to watch


 
>Not in for the thrill of Kill La Kill
>Not randy enough for Space Dandy

C'mon, son, it's like you're allergic to fun.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Not in for the thrill of Kill La Kill
> >Not randy enough for Space Dandy
> 
> C'mon, son, it's like you're allergic to fun.


 

I tried kill la kill but it's not serious enough


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 29, 2014)

The list is incredibly short. Here is my recommendations,

* Acchi Kocchi / Place to Place
* Bunny Drop / Usagi Drop
* Clannad
* Cannan
* GOSICK
* Hyouka
* Kanon (2006)
* Spice and Wolf
* Steins;Gate
* The Devil Is a Part-Timer
* The Hentai Prince and the Stony Cat
* The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
* The Pet Girl of Sakurasou
* Psycho-Pass


----------



## Saturosias (Jan 29, 2014)

If you truly give a 10 to everything on that list, including Naruto and SAO, I'd think you would probably enjoy any anime...


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 29, 2014)

Saturosias said:


> If you truly give a 10 to everything on that list, including Naruto and SAO, I'd think you would probably enjoy any anime...


 

Lol I was to lazy to rate them, but I do believe SAO deserves a 10, the first arc atleast.


----------



## ilman (Jan 29, 2014)

More serious stuff, huh?
Well, I haven't watched much, but:
- DanganRonpa (although I can recommend the game far more)
- Psycho-Pass (Incredibly interesting concept)
- Mirrai Nikki (Watch This! My personal favourite anime, the secondary character(Gasai Yuno) is one of the most well crafted characters I've ever seen in any anime (personal opinion, I know there are people who dislike this anime))
- Code Geass (all of them)

are all excellent.


----------



## Saturosias (Jan 29, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/posts/4890929/


----------



## Coconut (Jan 29, 2014)

Full Metal Panic is awesome. 
And Code Geass.
Bacanno!
Angel Beats.
Clannad.


----------



## Marth16 (Jan 29, 2014)

Try tengen toppa gurren lagann.


----------



## gman666 (Jan 29, 2014)

If your fine with shorter anime series
I'd recommend
- Cowboy bebop
- Samurai Champloo
- FLCL
- Trigun
BTW The second half of SAO made me cry tears of disappointment


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 29, 2014)

I recommend Dragon BallZ,Bleach,DragonBallGT,DragonBall Absalon,DragonBallZF,Yugioh,Soul Eater,& Bigtits hentai


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 30, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop.
It's the best anime for a reason.


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

Fate/Zero is pretty good.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2014)

Why is everything a 10?
It looks as if I could recommend you anything and you'd love it


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 30, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Why is everything a 10?
> It looks as if I could recommend you anything and you'd love it


 

as I mentioned before, I was just lazy

EDIT: Alrii I changed it


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 30, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 30, 2014)

Evangelion


----------



## Sefi (Jan 30, 2014)

Higurashi no naku koro ni (When They Cry)
Serial Experiments Lain

When I pick a new anime to watch, I generally give something random a test run of 2-3 episodes based on a short description of the series.  One episode usually doesn't give a series much justice.


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2014)

I have some easy and obvious answers for you. 

Elfen Lied
Akira
Vampire Hunter D I & II
Ninja Scroll (original movie not series)
Blood (original movie not series)
Metropolis (not the silent film from 1927, but that is AWESOME TOO!)
Coonskin
Fire and Ice
Fritz the Cat
Heavy Traffic
Hey Good Lookin
The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat
Wizards
American Pop
Lord of the Rings (also don't forget Lord of the Rings Completely Screwed Over "on youtube)
Adventures of Mark Twain
Classic Warner Brothers and anything by Chuck Jones
G.I. Joe Resolute
Gandahar
Heavy Metal
Samurai Jack
Shinbone Alley
Classic Don Bluth Disney
Starchaser: The Legend of Orin
The Iron Giant
The Secret of Nihm
The Castle of Cagliostro
Time Masters
When the Wind Blows
Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Water Ship Down
Plague Dogs
Grave of the Fireflies
Green Legend Ran
Nausicaa
My Neighbour Totoro
Mary and Max
Mike Judge Presents: The Animation Show
Les Escargots
Pinochhio & The Emperor of the Night
She and Her Cat
Ys Legacy
Fist of the North Star (movie)
Jack and the Beanstalk
Wall-E
Toy Story Trilogy
William S.Burroughs - The Junky's Christmas
The Railway Dragon
The Maxx
The Care Bears Movie
Berserk
Twice Upon a Time
The Mouse and His Child
The Phantom Tollbooth
The Watchmen Motion Comic
Superman - Red Sun motion comic.
Doggy Poo
Batman The Animated Series (early 90's)
Princess Monoke
Ghost in the Shell (original movie)

And here is the list to prove beyond proof that most of today's cartoons just ain't got no soul!


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 30, 2014)

XDel said:


> I have some easy and obvious answers for you.
> 
> Elfen Lied
> Akira
> ...


 

"The care bears movie" Thanks, just what I was looking for


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2014)

I know, I know, it sounds STUPID, but trust me, that movie is actually good in a classic Star Wars, good guy tempted by evil kind of way.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet...

Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin).  Holy shit for the love of all that is sacred watch it.

I'll +1 for Code Geass.

The Devil is a Part Timer  - this was _okay_.  You're not missing much if you don't watch it, only one season out so far, but it was still somewhat enjoyable.  Token chick with huge tits included.  It throws off this whole "this show is supposed to be action-y!!!" vibe but doesn't deliver until probably the last 5 episodes or so of the 24(?) episode season.  The ending was pretty awesome, I will say, but I powered through the beginning and middle after having a few drinks over the course of a few nights.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

XDel said:


> I know, I know, it sounds STUPID, but trust me, that movie is actually good in a classic Star Wars, good guy tempted by evil kind of way.


 

I want this quote framed so I can hang it in my room for whenever I need a good chuckle.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

3000 Leagues in Search of Mother, Ergo Proxy, Elfen Lied, Death Note, Desert Punk, Shin-chan, D'Artagnan and the Three Musketeers, Kino's Journey, Neon Genesis Evangelion. Make your pick.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 30, 2014)

I rather enjoyed Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad (if you're a musician you'll probably enjoy it 10 times more) and Mushishi is a good one to just chill out to. Oh yeah, XXXholic is good too. If you're looking for something with a lot of action these probably aren't for you, though. Btw, you can probably tell I don't watch lots of anime and most that I do watch is dubbed because I hate reading subs and I don't have the patience to learn japanese.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 30, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned yet...
> 
> Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin). Holy shit for the love of all that is sacred watch it.
> 
> ...


 

its already on my list


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 30, 2014)

TwilightWarrior said:


> its already on my list


 

I honestly don't know how I missed that.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 30, 2014)

Heres some I finished in the last couple of months..

Dragonaut The Resonance
Elfen Lied
Freezing
Heavens Lost Property
Heavens Lost Property Forte
Infinite Stratos
Love Hina
Please Teacher
Watch The World God Only Knows
Watch The World God Only Knows II
Tenchi Universe
TenchiTokyo
Angel Tales
Clannad
Clannad After Story


----------



## Plstic (Jan 30, 2014)

You should watch

Angelbeats
Bakemonogatari
Serial Experiments Lain
Akira
Any ghibli movie
Madoka magica
Persona 4 anime
Evangelion, especially The End of Evangelion


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother, Ergo Proxy, Elfen Lied, Death Note, Desert Punk, Shin-chan, D'Artagnan and the Three Musketeers, Kino's Journey, Neon Genesis Evangelion. Make your pick.


 
Oh ya, Desert Punk, I need to get back and finish that one! I liked what I had scene thus far!

I have not heard of and know nothing about "3000 Leagues in Search of Mother", but the name in itself makes me want to check it out!


----------



## Eity (Jan 30, 2014)

Well if serious anime is what you want then try:
Bleach
Gundam (not all, best is Seed & Wing)
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Code Geass
.Hack
Hikaru no Go
Black Rock Shooter
Kiba
Sora o Miageru Shoujo no Hitomi ni Utsuru Sekai
Nanoha
Kanon
Clannad
Little Busters!
Kokoro Connect
Erementar Gerad
Air Gear
One Piece
Tegami Bachi
I personally watched and liked a lot of different anime (in fact I watched more then 1000 serials partially, and more then 400 fully), but many anime of what I liked is comedy, love story, kids anime... Since you probably are not up for that, I did not put it on the list (and also did not put on it many of not so important serious anime).


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok guys thanks so much, I found quite a few a like. Plus, I also found out about Major, Pretty deep story.


----------



## Issac (Jan 31, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Bakemonogatari
> Serial Experiments Lain


 




trumpet-205 said:


> * Steins;Gate


 
I agree with those above:
Bakemonogatari
Serial Experiments Lain
Steins;Gate

and I want to add:
Saikano (or Saishū Heiki Kanojo or She the Ultimate Weapon) Which is my favourite of all time.

I also enjoyed the sister series to xxxHolic called: Tsubasa: RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 1, 2014)

OP wants a serious series and only one person has mentioned Fate/Zero.
What a sad bunch of individuals.

Anyway the first titles that come to mind are Clannad, Fate/zero, Steins;Gate, Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom, and Toradora.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/HellsMalice

I'd say my list has a fair few solid animes and quite a few are more serious.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's Some old school anime somewhat.

Tenjou tenge
Baki the grappler
Cowboy bebop
Deadman wonderland
Samurai champloo
Trigun
Inyusha
Hellsing Ultimate ova
Afro samurai
Airgear

Update: Im going to add somemore .


----------



## FlareTheFox (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't seen this one mentioned yet...

*Outlaw Star.*
One of my personal favourites and anime classics. I would then go on to say Ginga Nagareboshi Gin or Ginga Densetsu Weed... But nobody would be interested in that apart from me


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, just wanted to tell everyone to MAKE SURE you watch MAJOR. The story is amazing, and EXTREMELY emotional. It tends to keep such a vivid story while focusing on sports. And if your worrying about it being based on a little kid playing basball, don't worry he continuously gets older. Goes from a 5 year old that is too young to play in little league to a major leaguer.


----------

